# White pimples



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

hi,
My maltese puppy seems to have small white pimples on the skin of the stomach. Please advice what seems to be the problem and how do I fix them? Thanks!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Has she been outside?? Maybe ant bites.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:welcome1: to SM! I have no idea what the white pimples might be, but I'd suggest getting your puppy checked out by a vet. How old is your
puppy and what is his or her name?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Nipples, perhaps? 
xoxo


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

it is acne and dogs can get acne so nothing to be too concerned with - my allergy dog gets them occassionally and i leave them alone and they go away-- can you post a pic and i will see if same thing 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2111&aid=426


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 16 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746589


> Nipples, perhaps?
> xoxo[/B]


I was going to suggest the same thing :biggrin: Bella's tummy looked like that until I realized they were her nipples!


----------



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 16 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746480


> Has she been outside?? Maybe ant bites.[/B]


Nope. Always home


----------



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

She is 2.5 mths old and called Girl Girl (female).

Where are the nipples located? Are they close to the head or gential area?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (spgohjc @ Mar 17 2009, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747139


> She is 2.5 mths old and called Girl Girl (female).
> 
> Where are the nipples located? Are they close to the head or gential area?[/B]



There are usually 4 sets starting on the tummy behind the forelegs and evenly spaced down the torso ending in front of the genitalia, they are small in puppies and post spayed dogs. Larger in non-spayed or those that have had pups. Male dogs also have nipples, much like human males.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Assuming they are not the nipples. LOL.  This sounds like it could be related to a skin infection or allergy. Allergies show up frequently in the skin. Where humans get a runny nose, dogs display allergies with skin issues. Sometimes skin issues can develop into staph infection which could look like white head pimples. This infection is really secondary to whatever the issue is, be it allergy or other dermatological problem. In any case a call to your vet would be a good idea.


----------



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Mar 17 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747307


> Assuming they are not the nipples. LOL.  This sounds like it could be related to a skin infection or allergy. Allergies show up frequently in the skin. Where humans get a runny nose, dogs display allergies with skin issues. Sometimes skin issues can develop into staph infection which could look like white head pimples. This infection is really secondary to whatever the issue is, be it allergy or other dermatological problem. In any case a call to your vet would be a good idea.[/B]


She is only 2.5 months old. Does she has any nipples now? LOL


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (spgohjc @ Mar 18 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747838


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Mar 17 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747307





> Assuming they are not the nipples. LOL.  This sounds like it could be related to a skin infection or allergy. Allergies show up frequently in the skin. Where humans get a runny nose, dogs display allergies with skin issues. Sometimes skin issues can develop into staph infection which could look like white head pimples. This infection is really secondary to whatever the issue is, be it allergy or other dermatological problem. In any case a call to your vet would be a good idea.[/B]


She is only 2.5 months old. Does she has any nipples now? LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


She should they should look like little itty bitty mosquito bites.


----------



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 18 2009, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747859


> QUOTE (spgohjc @ Mar 18 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747838





> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Mar 17 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747307





> Assuming they are not the nipples. LOL.  This sounds like it could be related to a skin infection or allergy. Allergies show up frequently in the skin. Where humans get a runny nose, dogs display allergies with skin issues. Sometimes skin issues can develop into staph infection which could look like white head pimples. This infection is really secondary to whatever the issue is, be it allergy or other dermatological problem. In any case a call to your vet would be a good idea.[/B]


She is only 2.5 months old. Does she has any nipples now? LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


She should they should look like little itty bitty mosquito bites.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

I only saw a pair or 2. Should there be 4 pairs? Apparently, I don't see the rest. LOL


----------



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

The pimples seem to be going away. Thanks for all your help!


----------

